

Mozilla marketer forks over Vidoop prize to Miro. - humanlever
http://www.getmiro.com/blog/2008/05/vidoop-and-polvi-donate-to-miro/
As if giving the winnings to Miro wasn't cool enough, Vidoop went ahead and matched the contribution too.
======
SwellJoe
I have no idea what I just watched. It was entertaining, but I don't get the
point. "How do you identify?" There's no words there. It doesn't mean
anything.

Oh, yeah: We'll do it live!

